

Top secret firm awarded contract by Russians to expose Tor browser users - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2598401/opensource-subnet/russias-bid-to-expose-users-highlights-law-enforcements-tricky-relationship-with.html#linkedin

======
stevep2007
Downloaded 150 million times in the last year the surveillance evading Tor
browser alarms Russia’s Federal Security Service and the NSA

If internet privacy advocates such as the EFF get their way, Tor-like
technologies could be employed on the open internet at some point in the
future to improve personal privacy. In the meantime, internet users have two
alternatives: knowingly live in an electronic fishbowl, or use the Tor browser
and Onion Network.

------
SpikeDad
I'm sure we'll get the whole story soon from Snowden...

